# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Incremento de consumo de derivados lácteos impulsa importación de leche en polvo, afirma Minag

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Asegura que vigilará que leche fresca no sea recombinada con insumo importado.*  *Lima, jun. 15 (ANDINA).-* El incremento del consumo de los derivados lácteos viene impulsando la importación de leche en polvo en los últimos meses, afirmó hoy el Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag).  
En los últimos meses ha habido un mayor consumo de derivados lácteos como yogurt, mantequilla y todo tipo de quesos a nivel nacional, y allí estaría yendo lo que se importa de leche en polvo, manifestó el ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton. 
Según un reporte del Minag, en los primeros tres meses de este año la importación de leche en polvo descremada se incrementó 465 por ciento, es decir, pasó de 1,382 a 6,425.6 toneladas. 
Mientras que la importación de leche en polvo entera aumentó 46 por ciento pasando de 1,280 toneladas en el primer trimestre del 2008 a 1,875 toneladas en el mismo período de este año. 
La demanda internacional de leche en polvo está creciendo, los países productores están exportando más. Si es así, este notorio aumento de la importación en Perú se debería básicamente a una reacción normal del mercado, indicó a la agencia Andina. 
Asimismo, precisó que otro factor de la mayor compra realizada por la industria láctea peruana se debería a que el precio internacional del insumo ha caído considerablemente. 
Durante marzo de este año la tonelada de leche en polvo descremada se situó en 1,899 dólares, 55 por ciento menos que los 4,205 dólares en que se cotizó en el mismo mes del año pasado. 
Mientras que la tonelada de leche en polvo entera en el pasado mes de marzo se redujo en 46.5 por ciento, es decir, pasó de 4,257 a 2,277 dólares por tonelada. 
No obstante, Leyton puntualizó que el Minag se mantendrá atento y vigilará que este incremento en la importación de leche en polvo realizada por las tres empresas más representativas del sector (Gloria, Laive y Nestlé) no vaya a afectar la producción de leche fresca nacional. 
Habría que averiguar qué está pasando, además tenemos que conversar con los ganaderos para saber si ha habido modificaciones en los precios (que les paga la industria láctea), si han bajado o se han mantenido, remarcó. 
Asimismo, dijo esperar que la Comisión de Defensa del Consumidor del Congreso de la República avance sobre la Ley del Etiquetado, que ordena etiquetar los insumos utilizados en la producción del tarro de leche y que precisará si este producto es evaporado o recombinado.  
Hemos conversado con los miembros de esta comisión, es una norma de carácter general y esperamos que el reglamento pueda establecer los límites específicos. El Minag también vigilará que no se mezcle la leche fresca, recalcó.Temas similares: Senasa establece requisitos sanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Chile Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Italia Gloria descarta que haya incrementado importación de leche en polvo en perjuicio de ganaderos Minag: Mayor regulación a importación de leche en polvo para beneficiar a ganaderos Mayor regulación a importación de leche en polvo para beneficiar a ganaderos

----------

